# directions to fuel pump don't work!



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

I have the option on, but while I'm driving and my fuel is low, the nav doesn't ask me to go to re-fuel anymore!!
should I have a route on or the nav asks that even driving normally without ant destination?!
I remember it asked me sometime times ago...maybe I said too many times NO NO NO and now my car is hurt!


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

You've dismissed it too many times...
its learns what you want to do. You can reset the alert however.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Seriously?! There is hope?! Ahah
So I have to go to reset settings but select only nav? Am I gonna lose favorites and other saved data?!


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

I've just reset nav settings, no loss of data, now I'm waiting the next fuel warning


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

just received the fuel warning but no request to the fuel station....I'm mad!

can the fact that Audi connect request a confirm before use its services? I mean, if you start audi connect, then receive the fuel warning, the car asks if you want a near fuel station... if you didn't accept Audi connect instead, you won't receive any request..

is doable my thought?!


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

How low is the tank before the warning?

Must admit I normally fill up when my cars get below 1/4 so never had light come on anyway, and just stop at next petrol station then.

Does the Audi system show nearest petrol station en-route, or just nearest, even if (say) 10 miles in opposite direction?

All sounds too complicated to me...


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Nearest in any directions and using Audi connect you have the price


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

has someone noticed this problem?
indications don't appear anymore!


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

I up again because I need a bit of help here...
do any of you receive the message to be guided to the next fuel station when hit the reserve?
I use google heart with a sim


----------



## Critter10 (Nov 4, 2010)

Yes, I get the message and occasionally use the nav option. I only put Shell V Power in the car so when the message appears offering to nav to a petrol station you can scroll until you find the one you want - in my case a Shell station. Very useful if you're somewhere you're not familiar with.


----------



## deeve (Apr 5, 2004)

I get the message and it is very useful, only thing is if its late it cant tell if the petrol station is open or closed!
Oh and DONT trust the petrol gauge, when it low it is tediously innacurate, 15 miles suddenly dropped to 5 so it was into economy mode and coast all the way....


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Never arrived under 25 yet..but I did try in any car the accuracy because is important to know.
Thanks for the tip!


----------



## rbalzan (Aug 19, 2015)

deeve said:


> I get the message and it is very useful, only thing is if its late it cant tell if the petrol station is open or closed!
> Oh and DONT trust the petrol gauge, when it low it is tediously innacurate, 15 miles suddenly dropped to 5 so it was into economy mode and coast all the way....


I think it's because the reading moves in blocks of 10 km .. So the next reading after 15 inevitably 5.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

To me, over 100km it moves 10 to 10 but under 100km, 5 to 5


----------



## deeve (Apr 5, 2004)

Nope, 5 mile intervals. On another occasion i went from an indicated 45miles down to 10 in about 15 miles which was worrying. The Economy mode came in useful again there.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

...then I had too pee and almost out of fuel...ahah but I'll try soon because I only refuelled 5 litres!
anyway 5 to 5..something is missing but the road was not easy!


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

I'm close....


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

So..seems I have right....and lucky!


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

How many of you have after the fuel reserve pop up, another pop up asking to calculate a route to the next fuel station?


----------



## GrantTTS (Mar 18, 2016)

It works for me!


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Every time you reach the reserve and even if you click on no?!
Or you always select yes?
I thought mine say yes no more because I all'evento selected no some time..


----------



## GrantTTS (Mar 18, 2016)

ManuTT said:


> Every time you reach the reserve and even if you click on no?!
> Or you always select yes?
> I thought mine say yes no more because I all'evento selected no some time..


Sorry can't say. Just for interest i have always said 'yes' to see where it would take me! :lol:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Just put some petrol in it - problem solved. Next you'll want a pee warning :lol: :wink:


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

After my experience to have reached 0 km, the car has learned to "don't ask again!"


----------



## GrantTTS (Mar 18, 2016)

John-H said:


> Just put some petrol in it - problem solved. Next you'll want a pee warning :lol: :wink:


For the more mature driver perhaps?.......I may be closer to end than to beginning of life but not that old yet.

Of course a petrol station normally has a human fluid rebalancing facility too.


----------



## deeve (Apr 5, 2004)

ManuTT said:


> After my experience to have reached 0 km, the car has learned to "don't ask again!"


After 0 miles it might be more than a pee you'll be wanting


----------



## rbalzan (Aug 19, 2015)

ManuTT said:


> After my experience to have reached 0 km, the car has learned to "don't ask again!"


There's an option in the sat nav for that .. Did you check if it's selected?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

tried any voice and did a complete reset two times.. nothing so important because it's only a shortcut..but like other users with odd problems, I have this!
do you have fuel pump visible on the map? do you use google earth or the standard map? just to check with my situation..


----------



## rbalzan (Aug 19, 2015)

ManuTT said:


> tried any voice and did a complete reset two times.. nothing so important because it's only a shortcut..but like other users with odd problems, I have this!
> do you have fuel pump visible on the map? do you use google earth or the standard map? just to check with my situation..


Yes I have fuel pumps visible on the maps. I use standard maps.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

I'll try your configuration.. I always use google because my city is not covered by 3D buildings so standard map is not very nice...


----------



## GrantTTS (Mar 18, 2016)

rbalzan said:


> ManuTT said:
> 
> 
> > tried any voice and did a complete reset two times.. nothing so important because it's only a shortcut..but like other users with odd problems, I have this!
> ...


+1


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Ok now I'm in standard plus traffic and fuel pumps on the map..about tonight I'm gonna hit the reserve so let's hope!


----------



## rbalzan (Aug 19, 2015)

ManuTT said:


> Ok now I'm in standard plus traffic and fuel pumps on the map..about tonight I'm gonna hit the reserve so let's hope!


Let us know!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

google heart with fuel pumps on map, no indications..
I'll try with standard map but since I don't use it, if this function works only in that situation, it's pretty useless!


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

here to ask again if someone else has noticed this problem... I don't have this function anymore!


----------



## daddow (Jan 1, 2017)

I was always told to not let your fuel get too low as you could drag up any residue at the base of the tank.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

yeah it's true..and I won't use this help form the car because I refuel only in 2 places, but I can't understand where is the problem with my car!


----------



## albe0876 (Dec 30, 2016)

Ciao Manu

I have found this in the manual:

NAV/MAT BUTTON

Insert destination
Right button
Navigation settings
Pump advise

Cheers



ManuTT said:


> yeah it's true..and I won't use this help form the car because I refuel only in 2 places, but I can't understand where is the problem with my car!


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Yeah I have it, select it and not..reset and blah blah blah but nothing to do!


----------

